# Pensacola bay snapper



## AUFAN (Jun 23, 2013)

Anyone caught ARS in the Bay lately? I'm sure it will get hit hard over the next few weeks.


----------



## JT Powell (Jun 20, 2012)

I havnt caught any but there are some decent size ones on bob sikes. I inspected it a couple weeks ago and saw several.


----------



## c_stowers (Jan 10, 2012)

My father has caught several lately, but most have been undersized. It seems that most of the bigger ones got taken during the summer season.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

That's the paradox of having a "bay snapper spot." I don't fish mine during the season. I use them only as catch and release spots for people who ain't from around here. So they can get a good photo op. 

The only way I will hit them in season is to roll a bounce diver when no boats are in sight. One drop. Two fish. Move on. 

To answer your question, yes, I see them year round.


----------



## Redtracker (Dec 28, 2011)

c_stowers said:


> My father has caught several lately, but most have been undersized. It seems that most of the bigger ones got taken during the summer season.


WRONG........I have been consistently catching 12 & 14 lbers in the bay


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

The big ones are there. You have to use big baits. The small ones will pick you clean if you don't.


----------



## Redtracker (Dec 28, 2011)

SaltAddict said:


> The big ones are there. You have to use big baits. The small ones will pick you clean if you don't.


Yup BIG LIVE BAITS


----------



## c_stowers (Jan 10, 2012)

Redtracker said:


> WRONG........I have been consistently catching 12 & 14 lbers in the bay


Good for you Redtracker


----------



## karma (Oct 26, 2007)

agree.. 5" baits is about as small as i prefer when targeting my bay red snapper.. 

also lighten up on the leader helps alot too.. i start 40lb to 50lb flouro and often end up using only 30lb flouro.. using braid for line.. 

A common mistake people make is using to little weight or not slowing the drift down enough.. match the currents with your weights and sometimes you have to bump the boat in and out of gear to increase bites.. 

From my experiences using a carolina rig or knocker rig is the most deadly.. I have significant less luck catching keeper reds using chicken rigs.. but all those rigs are doable for sure! 

good luck.. :thumbsup:


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Why are you wanting to catch them now out of season ?


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

Season opens back up in October Amarcafina


----------

